# What happens when you cross a slalom kayaker with Demshitz? Meet Isaac Levinson.



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

If you don’t know who Isaac Levinson is then allow me to introduce you. This past November Isaac claimed the gold medal in short boat and silver medal in longboat classes of the prestigious Green River Race....
Isaac Levinson Trains for Kayaking Teva Mountain Games and Olympics.Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

